# Review of the camp Renegade taught at...



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 15, 2004)

Review of the camp Renegade taught at in the Tae Kwon Do section of the forum:

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=219238#post219238

Regards,

Steve


----------

